# My first mech



## Cloudgeek (15/5/17)

Hi Guys, after vaping for just over 2 years now, I have bought myself my first mech.
I went with a shiva tube and baal v4 clone kit.
With this I am using a LG HG2 battery.
I am fairly in tune with OHM's law and have built coils before ( I have an OHM meter and decent build kit.)
My question is which wire would be best to use and why, I currently have dual pre built hive coils in the rda reading 0.38OHM, but I'm not getting good flavour or clouds, its mediocre to say the least.
In my regulated mod I went with fused aliens at 0.18OHM and used to vape at 55w to 75w.

I have the following wire:
26g kanthal A1 wire
26g nichrome wire
26g Ni200 wire
26g 316 stainless steel wire
3x 28g twisted kanthal wire
26g + 28g kanthal clapton wire
Which would be best to use for good flavour and clouds?
Obviously I like playing it safe so higher OHM's will be better for me but I still want good ramp up and cloud/flavour production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (15/5/17)

Out of what you have use the plain kanthal, SS or nichrome dual coil, around 7 wraps on a 3mm is roughly what I'd do. 

Twisted, and claptons I find the ramp up long on a mech, Nickel is mainly for temp and very low resistance

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Hi Guys, after vaping for just over 2 years now, I have bought myself my first mech.
> I went with a shiva tube and baal v4 clone kit.
> With this I am using a LG HG2 battery.
> I am fairly in tune with OHM's law and have built coils before ( I have an OHM meter and decent build kit.)
> ...


I'd go for the SS wire here, 7 to 8 wraps on a 3mm dual setup should be awesome.

Please don't use the Ni200 on a mech, ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/5/17)

I only use SS316L between 0.2ish and 0.35ish ohms. I get decent watts without too much of a ramp up time. Also doesn't drain the battery too quickly.


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Thank you guys,

I went with the SS316L at 3mm ID and 8 wraps, it came to measure around 0.32OHM, the flavour is slightly muted with some juices though, any way around this?
I will post a pic of the coils and wicking shortly


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)




----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> View attachment 94729


Where does the coil sit in relation to the airflow slot? Try positioning the coil where the bottom half of the coil can.be seen through the airflow slot, it should dramatically increase flavor


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'd go for the SS wire here, 7 to 8 wraps on a 3mm dual setup should be awesome.
> 
> Please don't use the Ni200 on a mech, ever!


Thanks I don't like the Ni200 wire anyway.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Where does the coil sit in relation to the airflow slot? Try positioning the coil where the bottom half of the coil can.be seen through the airflow slot, it should dramatically increase flavor


 I have the airflow more or less 3/4 of the way below the coil. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> I have the airflow more or less 3/4 of the way below the coil. Thanks for the suggestion.


And your cotton seems a lil bunched up beneath thr coil, after it's saturated use a tweezer to push the cotton to the sides, leave the space below the coil completely open so the air can get under that coil


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Where does the coil sit in relation to the airflow slot? Try positioning the coil where the bottom half of the coil can.be seen through the airflow slot, it should dramatically increase flavor



Have moved the coils up slightly, very little increase yet noticeable, thank you.


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> And your cotton seems a lil bunched up beneath thr coil, after it's saturated use a tweezer to push the cotton to the sides, leave the space below the coil completely open so the air can get under that coil



Will try that right now


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Will try that right now




should look something like this. Pleasure bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> And your cotton seems a lil bunched up beneath thr coil, after it's saturated use a tweezer to push the cotton to the sides, leave the space below the coil completely open so the air can get under that coil



Tried it, cooler vape but no noticeable flavour increase, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 94735
> should look something like this. Pleasure bud



Wow, very neat build you have there.
I have closed the airflow two thirds of the way, huge increase in flavour. I think the Baal V4 airflow is a little bit of an overkill.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Wow, very neat build you have there.
> I have closed the airflow two thirds of the way, huge increase in flavour. I think the Baal V4 airflow is a little bit of an overkill.


I think you need some ni80 fused claptons at around the 0.25ohm mark. Remember with the mech you don't have an option power wise so everything is on your build. 0.25 will be still within safety limits, ni80 will have quick ramp up since you can't uo the wattage, and if your rda is an airflow hog just build bigger ID builds to help reduce it, plus the increase in surface area should increase flavor


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> I think you need some ni80 fused claptons at around the 0.25ohm mark. Remember with the mech you don't have an option power wise so everything is on your build. 0.25 will be still within safety limits, ni80 will have quick ramp up since you can't uo the wattage, and if your rda is an airflow hog just build bigger ID builds to help reduce it, plus the increase in surface area should increase flavor



Thank you, as soon as the boss is in his office I will build some other coils and see how it goes. Have a good day bud and thank you for the advice, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (16/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Hi Guys, after vaping for just over 2 years now, I have bought myself my first mech.
> I went with a shiva tube and baal v4 clone kit.
> With this I am using a LG HG2 battery.
> I am fairly in tune with OHM's law and have built coils before ( I have an OHM meter and decent build kit.)
> ...


Just a note when you do some future shopping for wire, get yourself some 24g Nichrome. A spaced dual coil build with a 3.0mm ID will come out to around 0.32. 

I find this build fantastic for ramp up time and flavour. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudgeek (16/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Just a note when you do some future shopping for wire, get yourself some 24g Nichrome. A spaced dual coil build with a 3.0mm ID will come out to around 0.32.
> 
> I find this build fantastic for ramp up time and flavour.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, will definitely try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/5/17)

If I may add.. try a fused clapton or aliens. They do good in flavour and cloud.. I find single round wire builds to be more aimed at cloud production than flavour. Although some do give good flava. But after I tried it I can't easily go back to single round wire builds

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydb (23/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Please don't use the Ni200 on a mech, ever!



Why?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (23/5/17)

Lloydb said:


> Why?


Ni200 can only be used in temperature control mode, never in power mode or on a mech

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Thank you, as soon as the boss is in his office I will build some other coils and see how it goes. Have a good day bud and thank you for the advice, much appreciated.


You have gotten some good advice here, I agree with closing the air control on the rda as I find this increases flavor. I love the advanced builds on my vapes but try to keep them in the smaller wires I.e. 26g wrapped with 36g Claptons' as the ramp time with larger builds increases and will go through batteries fast on mech's.Just my 2¢


----------



## Vino1718 (24/5/17)

Sorry if this is a noob question. Wont there be more flavour if using spaced coils? From my little experience spaced coils always gave me better flavour.


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Ni200 can only be used in temperature control mode, never in power mode or on a mech



Ni200 and Ti give off poisonous gasses when they are heated too high. Temp control ensures they stay in the safe range for vaping. Mechs are pure power devices, no temp control, so you should never use those wires on a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question. Wont there be more flavour if using spaced coils? From my little experience spaced coils always gave me better flavour.



It's subjective. I space my coils partly because I want them to fit straight into the wire slots on the atomiser, but I also like how it springs after you pull it apart and push it together and leave it. 

I don't space flatwire though.


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> Hi Guys, after vaping for just over 2 years now, I have bought myself my first mech.
> I went with a shiva tube and baal v4 clone kit.
> With this I am using a LG HG2 battery.
> I am fairly in tune with OHM's law and have built coils before ( I have an OHM meter and decent build kit.)
> ...



Some atomisers need bigger wires. Plain old 26ga SS is great in my Petri but in my Goon24 it's like it's an 1100 motor in a Land Rover body. I may need to mess around with the build a bit, close off airflow... But I threw in a couple Staggertons into the Goon and it's a completely different vape. Way better. It's on a mech than uses a 26650 battery so it's still within the safety limits of the cell.


----------



## Cloudgeek (25/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question. Wont there be more flavour if using spaced coils? From my little experience spaced coils always gave me better flavour.



I have tried spaced as well, there was no noticeable difference apart from a bit of spitting juice when spaced.


----------



## Cloudgeek (27/5/17)

ok so today I hit the road to Vape cartel, the dude there helped me with my coils, we did dual coil 7 wrap 22g nichrome at 0.17ohm which draws about 21A from the battery, I also bought a 25r. Clouds for days and flavour like never before.


----------



## spiv (27/5/17)

Is that safe?

I doubt anyone at VC would steer you wrong though.


----------



## WELIHF (28/5/17)

With device and battery voltage drop, and the fact that the battery rating is continous and can stand more on pulse it's fine, it is pushing the limits though and wouldn't suggest building around there for someone new 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudgeek (28/5/17)

spiv said:


> Is that safe?
> 
> I doubt anyone at VC would steer you wrong though.


just check the nominal voltsge of a battery is 3.7v not 4.2, its safe enough, no issues as yet and Iv vaped that mech like mad this weekend.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> just check the nominal voltsge of a battery is 3.7v not 4.2, its safe enough, no issues as yet and Iv vaped that mech like mad this weekend.


Yep the nominal voltage as stated by the manufacturers is 3.6v/3.7v but a fully charged 18650 measures around 4.2V.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/5/17)

@Cloudgeek What OHM meter do you have? Have you measured the resistance of the build after you've fired the build?


----------



## Cloudgeek (29/5/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Cloudgeek What OHM meter do you have? Have you measured the resistance of the build after you've fired the build?


 I use the Ohm Meter that comes in the coil master build kit also pre fired the rda on my regulated mod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (2/6/17)

I am fairly new to mechs and I understand the basics but I'm still feeling my way around so not pushing any limits. I have been mostly using straight wire and mostly use dual 24g Kanthal or Ni80. The Ni80 ramps up faster so if the ohms with the build are not working out too low I use that. I don't use SS currently because I've been using dual coils and the ohms work out lower and I prefer Ni80 in general. I have two mechs and have tried a few RDA's but mostly use the VGOD Pro mech with the ProDrip and using simple wire and not pushing any limits the vape has been outstanding. It's been fun playing around like this and I would strongly suggest playing with basic wires. I don't think you need to push any limits to get great performance.

As for flavour and wicking and finding out the best way to place the coils and wick it, maybe learn the RDA on a regulated mod so you know what's the best to expect so when you when you are trying to troubleshoot the performance on a mech you will not be questioning the wicking because you would have already mastered that part of the setup so one less suspect in the lineup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

